# Autumn Time - Already !!!



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thought I'd share my first autumnal picture with you all.

Millie had a wail of a time with leaves and her pink squeak ball (hidden in said leaves.)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab pic... but I missed Summer ???????


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Ahhhhhh shes so sweet - looks like shes having such a good time!!!!


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Fab pic... but I missed Summer ???????


No you didn't miss it. We had winter, then spring, Summer decided to take a holiday, had to much to drink and ended up in jail. in the meantime the other seasons, standing by their stance that they don't negotiate with terrorists or other governments, and not really wanting to part with their money, since they thought it's summers mess let him deal with it himself, they decided to omit summer altogether and go straight from spring to autumn.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Lovely photo!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great photo! Does she chase them when they blow around? x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Simon - that did make me laugh  You're right summer made a right hash of being left to its own devices.

Sarah - Funnily enough although it was blowy, the leaves didn't move !! I'll let youi know next time we're out.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely photo - Millie is gorgeous


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Gorgeous photo Julie  Izzy was chasing a leaf home earlier


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

That's a lovely photo! 

Karen x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

beautiful girl


----------

